# pink based bronzer (could be useful for PPPs)



## adela88 (May 24, 2008)

For all those fairer girls out there, those who have freckles or fellow pink toned lovelies.Its finally summer time, but what i can never see is a bronzer that fits my skintone,no matter how light it is it always goes orange or looks fake..a mua told me i should try to buy one with pink tones but i cant find one.These are the only ones ive heard of...

*Guerlain Terracotta Pearly Sun Powder -Orient Sun **(shimmering rose tan)* This is very crome like btw.i found it too waay shimmery to be used as an all over bronzer.but its a good dupe for so ceylon msf (although its v.exensive)

*MAC So ceylon - Blend of rose and gold bronzes overlaid with gold*
bought this finally!..great for contouring! i put this ontop of strada when i do my cheekbones and it makes them just 'pop' (it also loooks awesome on your makeup stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*MAC* _*Rose D'Or*_ *(Belle Azure)-*deep dusty rose shimmer 
a bronzing stick,not powder based so id say its abit harder to appply.not very easy to find either because it came out a while back.didnt seem to be that popular?


if any of you have found dupes for these (mixing different pigments)or any products you use..let us know


----------



## zabbazooey (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for this! I have a hard time finding a bronzer that is NOT muddy!


----------



## sua (May 25, 2008)

I think Warmed MSF is okay  Subtle, but buildable.


----------



## beige1 (May 26, 2008)

New for this summer from the Body Shop, is 2 bronzers - one is the reular tan color and the other pink based.  I got the pink one (and I think its peach actually)  but it is sheer and goes on nice. I´m a NW 20. 

The top is sprayed with gold shimmer design after the first use its gone and you just have the peach color.  It should be on The Body Shop - Natural Beauty Products inspired by Nature and Ethically made.


----------



## jpohrer (May 27, 2008)

Try using Tenderling blush as bronzer!  It works wonders!


----------



## glamqueen1 (May 30, 2008)

I would only look weird pretending I can tan to golden-yellow or even orange. I got Margin blush and I use it as a bronzer. Margin is a pink-y, pale copper that looks very natural on my pink-y tanned skin. Then I stay out of the sun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2008)

Just curious as to what PPP stands for?


----------



## lsperry (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Just curious as to what PPP stands for?_

 
*PPP - Pale Porcelain Princess*

Source:
http://specktra.net/f190/specktra-fa...rd-chat-25421/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe CARGO's Beach Blush in Sunset? 

Sephora: CARGO BeachBlush&#153; - Sunset Beach: Blush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2008)

And maybe this too: 
Sephora: Vincent Longo Hydro Stick: Bronzer


----------



## widdershins (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm really fair with natural white-blond hair so I can totally sympathize with the search for a natural looking bronzer. I recently got Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder and it's amazing!


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh! I've got ideas I use-- not necessarily pink based, but they look natural on my skin coloring/tone.  I always count on my 187 to use my bronzers with.

--Nars Laguna bronzer (hello! so worth the price)--or cheap alternative, Kohl's Flirt bronzer in Bronze Goddess (only if you don't mind a slightly more bronzy/golden shimmer)

--Nars multiple in St. Barts.  Just awesome... cold bronze taupe shade.
--Bare minerals warmth (with a super light hand and trusty MAC 187 brush!!)
--MAC refined golden (again, need the 187)
--I agree with MAC Tenderling blush, or for a pinkier tone, Cubic (if you're above an NW 15 probably LOL)
--MAC msf in Shooting Star

I also love using NARS highlight powder in Albatross to soften up a too-harsh bronzer.. until I get a little summer coloring going on!

HTH someone..


----------



## redambition (Jun 7, 2008)

i love too faced pink leopard bronzer, and also TBS bronzing beads in the lighter colour.


----------

